# Can eggs really 'swap sides'?!



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Ruth

I hope you are feeling better after your accident.  

I have one blocked tube (left side) and my GYN told me that even if i ovulate on that side, the egg can be 'sucked' over to the (open) right side.   Far be it for me to question her knowledge   but i have never heard this before. Is this a possibility or should i be looking for a new doc?!  

Many thanks
ttc
xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I have heard this theory and seen it happen! Yes, eggs can swap sides as when they are released they fall into the Pouch of Douglas which is an area below the ovaries and eggs can in theory flow to the other side and be picked up by the fimbrae. I hope I've remembered the right terminology from my studies!!!

Ruth


----------



## Becksie Boo (Oct 7, 2004)

I have heard of this before too.

My consultant said that can happen.

Becky


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi

I actually know someone this happened too who told me about it after I suffered my ectopic and lost my right tube.  She was my mum's district nurse and basically had also had an ectopic and lost one of her right tube, but went on to concieve from her right ovary.  Apparently she was having pains and feared she was pregnant with another ectopic, they scanned her and the scan revealed some sort of scaring which suggested the egg had come from the right side travelled across to the left tube and went on to be fertilised.

Croc


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for your replies Ruth and Ladies........

This has really put my mind at rest, about the egg issue but also because I was seriously worried that my GYN was some sort of cowboy as i had truly never heard of this before! When you look at diagrams of the female plumbing, it doesn't appear possible!!

Ruth you provide a wonderful service here thanks so so much for giving us your time and expertise  

And all the girls who respond with their experiences thanks so much you're a life line  

ttc
xx


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

I too have one blocked tube and have been told the same a nuber of time by different doctors and nurses.  It does seem strange doesn't it but i'm sure they would be honest if it was highly unlikely to happen.

Annie M


----------



## Trislan (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi TTCtoolong

I'm almost the same as you. First I was told that my left tube was blocked, and later they said that there was a high probablility it was open.
My left is usually active, I normally get a pain in the left side around ovulation time.
Anyway, hoping the theory works for us both!!

Good luck


----------

